
Pixar in a Box (2015) - wallflower
https://www.khanacademy.org/partner-content/pixar
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10129914](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10129914)

2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11761622](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11761622)

------
electricslpnsld
Pixar in a Box was so cool! It's a shame Disney pulled funding for the program
:(

------
cityzen
“ We'll get right to the point: we're asking you to help. Khan Academy is a
nonprofit that relies on support from people like you. If everyone reading
this gives $10 monthly, we can continue to thrive for years.”

I would never give khan academy a penny. Sal khan makes hundreds of thousands
of dollars from this non profit. They get a majority of their money through
grants. I will use khan academy for free forever and you all should do the
same.

~~~
electriclove
This seems like a bad sign for Khan Academy. I hope they continue to exist but
I'm not a fan of how they are asking for donations as a monthly subscription.

~~~
cityzen
They will last a long time of Sal Khan doesn’t keep raising his f’ing salary.
2017 he made over $800,000.

You can see everything on their 990:
[https://pp-990.s3.amazonaws.com/10_2018_prefixes_26-27/26154...](https://pp-990.s3.amazonaws.com/10_2018_prefixes_26-27/261544963_201712_990_2018101915811284.pdf?response-
content-disposition=inline&X-Amz-Algorithm=AWS4-HMAC-SHA256&X-Amz-
Credential=ASIA266MJEJY6WQWOIWV%2F20191208%2Fus-
east-1%2Fs3%2Faws4_request&X-Amz-Date=20191208T221514Z&X-Amz-
Expires=1800&X-Amz-SignedHeaders=host&X-Amz-Security-
Token=FwoGZXIvYXdzEHcaDJsqQgxIjKFzWzem9CLeAibWHtVFr2B%2FBBgXb0KK6HGDeb5c9qvEW9sA5%2BSfsZEJy1y4vEorVsUPYngF78NkOlSWNFFDiNf%2FNW33FQHJUzPHvAVTZescaAptk4eoStso%2ByGCqDLXzISgyqh0rWaXkxzI%2Brsj1%2Fd2nyri7x2LPHyvBu7QoIQYKPcSRmZdU6IaSQzB%2B%2B2IbvJVcNZWgf8587CVi902BZHrYjOk2SMoxL%2BkRWT48%2BfRYXFQm5FiJH14R1MSVK6WzXi122GCwruLJbhvCkqsNwXBwRvFzRoDvY%2Bds%2Fg97WWPjBASumaBqvcTCPsmZdEyQsn3pYVNdnC1aurL3WUXAMEvEoHJJkzymvRSvOPubjN735eZ1vSVZIjeOxKls%2F%2BJN3lc5MTmGMv4tcaI9fWYEFaYCX3QelGwXyHuLR0GW%2BDU20RlF0dDFpebvX265uQV3dkYV9mtWAEHlzLJrgjv%2Bd9gBxL6dcNWKL7Kte8FMqQBwwfuq9%2Fh3PZ%2BEpbaOwusElsTuk5uaJ6hNdI6UzU6FOAujE8DAGaVdSU0ZyfNlzGx1K%2FMbnwcCww3mbtC%2FC387D4JBb42g45YjFGcwdag7CvPgeB0DT6P6J3gLtV4z9AqU9NMr3ym8MR78LAwpLsCA5tRVJyCuHfk2ZnibwdpbDzgXNQKXuf%2FockDFJ%2BROHQgZondA8sdyvDY1TANCHc%2FPYi4v9c%3D&X-Amz-
Signature=d4b62b7dded29785ed4a25e30cd1a205d0a7588e737daf697625168780a5995a)

~~~
ImprovedSilence
I’m ok with that, why not? Let’s say he could make that working for a FAANG or
his own for profit, this is the price that keeps him from leaving this current
work. Besides, economies of scale, that’s probably pennies compared to actual
operating costs. Look at any “non-profit” organization out there, most
executives are pushing 7 figures.

~~~
cityzen
So go donate some money to his salary. My point is that they have a ton of
money and most of it is tax money We have all paid. Don’t ask me for donations
under the “everyone can help” when it’s just a lie. This is the email I sent
him a few years back:

Hi Sal -

Out of curiosity, what's the justification for the $200,000 pay increase from
2013 to 2014? Your salary was $348k for 3 years, so why the nearly 60%
increase in pay? I, personally, find it difficult to contribute even $3 when I
see executives of nonprofits commanding salaries this high. That $200k is
66,666 people donating $3 just to cover that.

I am no accountant but looking at your financials it seems like you all have a
ton of cash and assets. I find emails like this to be a bit misleading in the
urgency of donations.

